# Clinical Narcissists in the Military. (Enneagram 3's)



## DJArendee (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't care if you have no clue what I'm saying read it because this is the reason I left the military. I was called crazy and paranoid because I felt someone was out to get me.This personality typically doesn't know much about who they are and seek to find out in their life. 

They often move through life behind a facade, often without knowing it. They live for affection and admiration for their achievements. This is the kind of personality that when completely unhealthy and unstable, is actually your typical narcissist. 

They can have such incredibly low self esteem that they pump up their ego to fill the void, and they will actually get jealous at the sight of others' happiness and well being. When they see someone who is having a good time, they will stop at NOTHING to prevent this from happening any further.

Who cares?

Well I quit the military because around oh, 40% of the military is comprised of this personality.

This is the personality that gets angry when I am having a good time. Its the one that tells me I'm selfish for leaving the military during flight school, then says "No, I'm not going to sign your flight school DOR, in fact, I'm going to suggest that they force you to pay back your 200,000 dollar tuition. Get the fuck out of my office."

This is the personality that stop me in the hallway and says, "WHY ARE YOU SO HAPPY?" His eyes have a green fire behind them but the corner of his mouth curves upward as if he's joking. But he's not. His aggressive tone is interrogating me. Its saying, STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING!

Its the personality that curses at me under their breath when I mention I don't want to get married until I'm 30, and that if given the choice between dating a single mother and a single non-mother, I would choose the woman who never had given birth in the first place because she was a responsible person. This personality then hunts me down and puts words in my mouth, tries to get me to admit that I'm a liar, that I have no confidence, and that I don't believe in myself. Then files a complaint to my employer for having a bad attitude, and several days later fires me when I reveal to her that I'm onto her bullshit.

This is the personality that tells everyone in the office how horrible and worthless of a worker you are no matter how good you do. Its the personality that backstabs you. A buddy fucker. A person that chooses looking good in front of superiors, over any friendship they once had.

This is the personality that tells me I have a bad attitude because I don't take whatever I'm doing seriously enough. Its the ONLY personality that these words ever come from, EVER. I don't have a bad attitude. I'm a child and I'm constantly happy until the narcissists use their authority to torture me. They're insidious. They ask me questions that make me think the answers they want to implant into my head. They ask questions like, "how come your parents never told you they believe in you?" Why have my parents not told me that? Because its a fucking corny line and its generic and doesn't mean shit. Get out of my head.

This is the personality that gets threatened when I use nunchakus in front of everyone, then feels they have to demonstrate how good they are at using nunchakus as well, while everyone rolls their eyes and turns the other way.

This is the personality that feels the only way to succeed in life is to tell everyone how good at everything they are, then somehow everyone starts believeing them because heck, if you tell someone something that they have no chance of verifying for themself, they'll probably just believe you because life is easier that way.

This is the personality that tells me, "You're fucking worthless mckee!" Because these words are their own greatest fear, and they feel that if it scares them, it'll scare me too, right? Wrong. This is the personality that says, "wipe that fucking smirk off your face" while thinking "because I have no power over you and you're making me look like an idiot for trying!"

This is the personality that preaches worthy notions of "Honor, Courage, Commitment" then proceeds to break every rule they preach, hides behind a cowardly facade, and has zero commitment to their wife while on deployment.

This is the personality that tells you "perception is reality" and actually believes everyone else has just as little critical insight as they do.

This is the personality that leads because they're the loudest and the scariest. This is the personality that, when insecure, tells you to be just like them, because they're the epitome of all that is proper and correct.

BULLSHIT. I hope every one of you that thinks this way has the courage to face yourself and see the error in your ways before you snowball into an ever growing self-promoting ball of narcissistic self pity. Sleep tight, maybe you'll marry someone someday that will tell you how amazing and fantastic you are 24/7. It might not be your first wife, or your second, or your third... but if you keep trying I'm sure you'll find her.​


----------

